# "Princess".."One of a Kind"...and "Trodery's Hormones"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Killed a little time in the shop after trip to Doc. He reassured me that my leg pain was not a blood clot..that something was wrong with my back (I'm thinking hunched over the lathe..LOL)..."Take two Tylenol and call me in a few months."..GOOD NEWS !!!!

Whupped out a couple of 'Princess Pens'.. blue one is color impregnated Box Elder..genuwine 'sapphires' on clip and center ring...lime green is acrylic..with genuwine 'diamonds' on clip and center ring...(was literally thinking about Trodery...and danged if I didn't have a PM waiting for me from him a few minutes ago when I signed on...

Other pen is another 'scrap pile special'...those little chunks really turn into some nice pens..and they are sure as heck 'one of a kind'

Terry...the bottom pix are one of the Majestics...them BIG ones you like. What do ya think ?.... Really a big arse pen...but might score a few points for ya with the Lady.... Standing by waiting for instructions...:biggrin:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job..love the box elder


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well buddy, as always, I like them all!

I'd like two of them! LOL... the Lime Green one and the big un!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Well buddy, as always, I like them all!
> 
> I'd like two of them! LOL... the Lime Green one and the big un!


You got 'em , 'Curly'.... Checked Rockler and Woodcraft and NO white boxes.. Gonna order some from PSI but takes a week or more. Suggest you might use one of yours if you still got any of them.. Got some grey or black boxes on hand that will work if needed.

Price for both pens...including tax = one-half pound of barbecue brisket. Brisket House is right around the corner from the trailer park...and I been 'jonesing' bad for some of that....:rotfl:


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Great pens. The clips and rings really add a lot. I need to start saving my scrap acrylic, and try truly custom pen.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Good doctor's report. Keep turning brother.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Look great Jim, but they always do.


----------

